# Learning To Play The Guitar



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

when i was on the road, a while ago , we always looked forward to which band was hosting a matane,on sat pm or any day for that matter.
getting together with other road musicians,good or bad, is one of the best ways to learn that i ever found.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree with you Jim. I've played with a lot of good players and from every one of them young or old I have always learned something. I recently attended a blues workshop with Jimmy Bowskill when he was doing a gig in our town. I am impressed at all the different styles that Jimmy has accumulated for his age. He played some acoustic blues and a bit of electric. Even played some Chett. In one of his questions he listed all the players that he has learned from. He's a great player and has a good attitude..


----------

